# ... mal schnell Vorstellen



## Der_Hirte (2. Apr. 2007)

Hallo an alle User dieses Forums

ich bin der Thomas und habe mir im letzten Jahr meinen allerersten Teich bebuddelt. 

Lange Zeit habe ich immer vor des Nachbarn Gewässer gestanden und fand  toll wie das Leben sich dort so abspielt.
Irgendwann hat mich dann meine Schüppe so doof angemacht, "Sie hätte schon länger nix mehr zu tun gehabt :crazy: ". Also haben wir, meine Schüppe und Ich, in Zusammenarbeit das Löchlein gebuddelt. .

 

Jetzt passen da ca. 12000l Wasser  rein und im Laufe diesen Sommers noch ein paar schöne Kois

 

Papaaaaa, nur ein einziges mal Bitte....

 

:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: 8°C warmes Wasser

So hats dann Ende Oktober ausgesehen

 

 

... das ist der Stand der Dinge im Moment

 

...so, ich hoffe ihr seit mit der Vorstellung einverstanden.

Ich werde jetzt mit viel Genuss mein geringes Wissen  in diesem Forum um ein Vielfaches erweitern  

bis dahin wünsche ich eine schöne Woche

Thomas


----------



## Steingarnele (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ... mal schnell Vorstellen*

Hallo Thomas,

dann sage ich doch gleich mal Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!   
Da hast du aber was tolles mit deiner Schüppe hingelegt, und ich denke den Fischen wird es auch gefallen.


----------



## Mühle (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ... mal schnell Vorstellen*

Hallo Thomas,

herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum und viel Spaß.

Dein Teich sieht doch schon sehr gut aus   , alle Achtung, soviel Handarbeit .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## sigfra (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ... mal schnell Vorstellen*

Hallo Thomas...

ist dir wirklich gelungen... die Schipperei und das Resultat...  

nur... wenn du Koi einsetzten willst... hast du dann auch eine Filterung deines Teiches gedacht... evtl. auch an einen zusätzlichen Pflanzenfilter ?...  

das sind nur 2 kleine Fragen... wobei bei Koihaltung bzw. Koiteich noch einiges mehr zu beachten ist... 

ich will dir aber keineswegs Angst machen ..   diesbezüglich werden sich sicherlich noch die Experten melden...

donnerwetter aber auch... sorry Thomas... hab mal wieder nicht gesehen, das du ja schon einen Filter hast...
... ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil...
hast deinen Filter denn als Schwerkraft oder als gepumte Version laufen ?...


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ... mal schnell Vorstellen*

Hi Thomas,

da sag ich doch auch,

*Herzlich Willkommen* hier bei uns.............................


----------



## Dieter62 (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ... mal schnell Vorstellen*

Hallo Thomas 
sei auch von mir recht herzlich Willkommen hier im Forun ich hoffe du fintest was du suchst.


----------



## Dodi (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ... mal schnell Vorstellen*

Hallo Thomas!

Auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Forum!

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Lernen und natürlich mit Deinem Teich!


----------



## Der_Hirte (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ... mal schnell Vorstellen*

Guten Morgen

... und herzlichen Dank für die netten Grüße von allen  

@Frank: Also einen reinen Koiteich möchte ich nicht, die finde ich immer so steril, es sollte schon ein wenig Leben im Wasser sein. Den Besatz möchte ich aber trotzdem nur mit Kois machen, weil Karpfen einfach gut finde. Mal sind sie hübsch und voller Anmut (Kois)   und andere sind wild und voller Kraft  .

Der Filter läuft als gepumpte Version, ...ich hatte keine Lust   noch ein Loch fürs Filter zu buddeln und wusste auch nicht so richtig wo ich es hätte tun sollen  .


----------

